# Pima Run



## chuckv97 (Jan 8, 2017)

My contribution to picking with thumb and three fingers. Hope you like it.
- Chuck


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Always look forward to these.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks for posting this clip Chuck.

Well played, not rushed.....very emotive.

I just thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Very peaceful.


----------

